# Circuito con tip31 para led



## luis_elpibeorellana (Nov 29, 2008)

hola amigos del foro...
bue aqui les traigo un circuito q encontre y buee solo tengo una duda antes de ponerme a hacerlo...
el circuito es este
http://i33.tinypic.com/smgegy.jpg
yo hice uno similar con el tip31 pero solo con cuatro led y funciona bastante bien..pero este tiene 16 y solo con 2 tip...
de cuanto seran las resistencias?
quisiera hacerlo porque parece q esta muy bueno...
bue amigos solo quiero saber eso..
comenten y gracias!


----------



## zaiz (Nov 29, 2008)

Supongamos una corriente de aproximadamente 20mA y 2.1V para cada led de directa (según la curva del datasheet del LED 13132VGD por ejemplo), entonces tenemos para cada resistencia 40mA debido a las 2 ramas de cada arreglo de leds. 

Entonces le puedes poner resistencias de 100 ohms a 1/4 o 1/2 watt cada una. Si quieres más brillo, bajas un poco, digamos a 82 ohms.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Nov 29, 2008)

este circuito funciona con 12V...supongo que si funcionara...
que opinas..


----------



## zaiz (Nov 30, 2008)

Claro, funcionará perfecto.
Sólo fíjate bien que al ponerle señal a la base de los transistores, venga la corriente limitada lo suficiente. Tal vez necesita unas resistencias en las entradas, pero ya depende de dónde tomes los impulsos.


----------



## remi93 (Sep 8, 2010)

person pero so*Y* nuevo en esto de la electronica me podrian decir q*UE* significan y q*UE* son las letras G L y R por favor


----------



## rastone1993 (Sep 8, 2010)

no estoy seguro amigo remi93,
pero eso parece un circuito para hacer luces ritmicas al compás de la música.

Y las letras serían:

G=ground, masa, tierra
L=left, izquierdo (Habla de uno de los parlantes en una señal estéreo)
R=right, derecho ( el otro parlante)

saludos


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 8, 2010)

hola remi93, oye la G significa ground en español masa o tierra, la L de left de izquierdo y R right de derecho.

hola de nuevo.... yo simule el circuito en proteus, y con la resistencia de 100 ohmios se obtiene buena corriente. para encender los led´s. no ce si en la figura se aprecia bien el amperimetro. saludos


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Dic 30, 2010)

esto es exactamente lo que intento hacer pero con 40 leds ultrabrillantes y con un cargador de lap de 19 v a 3A les dejo el link de mi post ayudenme porfa e avanzado muy poko..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/barra-led-audioritmica-construccion-48970/#post422465


----------



## luisfran (Ene 6, 2011)

yo que tu le meteria una resistencia de 1K en cada base del transistor,

En primer lugar, eso no se enchufa a la entrada de audio sino a la salida. En segundo lugar, conectar un transistor sin una resistencia de base es un suicidio. 

Te arriesgas a que el transistor pegue un petardazo si la salida da más corriente de la que la base soporta. 

La resistencia ha de evitar que por la base del transistor entre más corriente de la debida, y también hay que evitar que se le pida demasiada a la salida de audio (para evitar freir la tarjeta de sonido/dvd/mp3 o lo que conectes ahí).

En esta pagina esta el circuito original

http://www.orephik.com/projects/LED/index.html


----------



## luisfran (Ene 8, 2011)

Ademas te recomendaria que a los transistores TIP31 les pusieses 1 disipador de calor a cada uno yo tengo que montar un audioritmico con leds de alta luminosidad azules y blancos y un amplificador operacional LM358 ,  2 TIP31 y varias resistencias de 1k y 10k y me han recomendado que le ponga disipadores de calor.


----------

